# Fehler in der Zusammenstellung? Alu-Freilauf + Stahl-Kassette



## taucher_simon (5. Mai 2011)

Hi liebe Canyon Gemeinde,

ich habe seit 4 Wochen ein Alpinist 8.0. Es sind die schönen Crossmax SX Laufräder verbaut. Diese haben Naben mit einem Aluminum Freilauf. Als Kassette wird von Canyon eine Shimano Deore aus Stahl gewählt.

Gestern neim Entfernen der Kassette, um den Freilauf zu reinigen fiel mir auf,  das der Freilauf von der Kassette regelrecht "zerfressen" wurde. Das  Lösen der Kassette war durch den stark gekerbten Freilauf und die  sich dadurch bildende Presspassung zwischen Freilauf und Kassette ohne  brachiale Kraftaufwendung  nahezu unmöglich.

Mit ein klein wenig Ingenieurwissen sollte bekannt sein, dass man an  hoch kerbbelasteten Stellen eine Materialpaarung hart/weich, in diesem  Falle Stahl(Kassette) / Aluminium(Freilauf) vermeiden MUSS.
Selbst auf der Mavic Homepage wird gefordert, bei Freiläufen aus Aluminium, Kassetten mit Aluminiumkörper zu verwenden. 

Zitat: "*HINWEIS:
*Dieser Laufradsatz darf nur mit Kassetten  mit Aluminiumkörper gefahren werden, Stahlkassetten oder auch einzelne  Stahlritzel aus Single-Speed-Umbausätzen würden den hochwertigen  Aluminium-Freilauf binnen kürzester Zeit zerstören."





[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/fotowv.jpg/]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

Würdet ihr sagen der Fehler liegt hier bei Canyon? Ich habe schon eine Email mit Reklamationsanspruch geschrieben, jedoch bisher keine Reaktion.
Was denkt ihr was kann ich fordern?

Viele Grüße

Simon


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. Mai 2011)

Ich würde einen neuen Freilauf und eine ALuminium-Kasstette verlangen.
Frag doch mal bei Mavic an, was sie dazu sagen...



> jedoch bisher keine Reaktion.



Anrufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedbeeblebrox (5. Mai 2011)

Aua 

Das darf Canyon imho eigentlich nicht passieren. Ich würde darauf drängen, den LRS einzuschicken damit Canyon Dir den mit dann passenden Teilen zurückschickt. Natürlich ohne Kosten für Dich und zwar zügig.


----------



## gremlino (5. Mai 2011)

@taucher_simon: studierst du Maschinenbau?


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (5. Mai 2011)

zedbeeblebrox schrieb:


> Aua
> 
> Das darf Canyon imho eigentlich nicht passieren. Ich würde darauf drängen, den LRS einzuschicken damit Canyon Dir den mit dann passenden Teilen zurückschickt. Natürlich ohne Kosten für Dich und zwar zügig.



Sowas hatte ich selber auch. Lösung: XT Kassette verbauen. Die hat ne schöne Aufnahme (= viel mehr Kontaktfläche zw. Kassette und Freilauf = weniger / kein Verschleiß).

Canyon wird da wohl nix machen. Mein Bike war von 2007. Also wird das wohl als Stand der Technik hingenommen.


----------



## taucher_simon (5. Mai 2011)

@gremlino: ja hab da so dumpfe Erinnerungen an Konstruktionslehre


----------



## taucher_simon (5. Mai 2011)

@CANIANER: ich denke nicht, das es um den stand der Technik geht.. Eher "wo spar ich am falschen Ende"... -.-


----------



## ca501 (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo

kann ich irgendwie erkennen, ob ich bei meinem Alpinisten dasselbe Problem habe und die gleichen Komponenten verbaut wurden ohne das Bike zu zerlegen?

Danke


----------



## taucher_simon (5. Mai 2011)

Nein, aber du wirst de facto das selbe Problem haben


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (5. Mai 2011)

taucher_simon schrieb:


> @CANIANER: ich denke nicht, das es um den stand der Technik geht.. Eher "wo spar ich am falschen Ende"... -.-



Wenn es nicht Stand der Technik wäre, würde Canyon das nicht Jahre und noch heute verbauen. Dass die Auswahl von Komponenten immer auch unter Berücksichtigung der Kosten erfolgt, ist selbstredend.

Es soll auch Autohersteller geben, welche unterdimensionierte Systeme verbauen - unter dem Gesichtspunt der Haltbarkeit. Von daher nix neues..


----------



## taucher_simon (5. Mai 2011)

DarÃ¼ber kann man sich streiten. Es geht einfach darum das zwei Systemkomponenten verbaut werden die sich einander einseitig zerstÃ¶ren und laut Herdteller nicht fÃ¼reinander zugelassen werden. Die 15â¬ mehr wÃ¼rde jeder bezahlen, aber im Nachhinein den Stress mit reklamation will keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2011)

Eindeutig ein Fehler von Canyon, da hat jemand beim Zusammenstellen der Komponenten geschlafen. Teile verbauen, die sich aufgrund der Spezifikationen gegenseitig ausschließen geht ja wohl gar nicht...


----------



## taucher_simon (5. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Eindeutig ein Fehler von Canyon, da hat jemand beim Zusammenstellen der Komponenten geschlafen. Teile verbauen, die sich aufgrund der Spezifikationen gegenseitig ausschließen geht ja wohl gar nicht...


----------



## Cortezsi (6. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Eindeutig ein Fehler von Canyon, da hat jemand beim Zusammenstellen der Komponenten geschlafen. Teile verbauen, die sich aufgrund der Spezifikationen gegenseitig ausschließen geht ja wohl gar nicht...



Sehe ich genauso.
Da sollte Canyon kostenlos und zügig Ersatz leisten.

Edit:
Habe gerade nochmal auf deren HP nachgeschaut beim Alpinist:
Das ist wirklich die Deore aufgelistet - böser Fehler in der Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Bikebmin (6. Mai 2011)

Moinsen,

sieht nicht schön aus und die Erklärungen hier hören sich plausibel an. 

ABER die Laufräder werden Canyon von Mavic geliefert. D.h., Mavic wird die wohl selber zusammenschrauben oder gar zusammengestellt haben.
Ergo wäre Mavic selber dafür verantwortlich. 
Da es sich vermutlich um eine Sonderfertigung für Canyon handelt, wird man ablehnen, daß diese Laufradkombi mit den sonst von Mavic hergestellten Radsätzen verglichen werden können.

Das Thema Ritzel / Freilauf wurde in folgenden Beiträgen intensiv diskutiert. Da gibt es auch ein paar Bilder von Freiläufen und dem Ritzelpaket:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8237278#post8237278
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8218033#post8218033

Aus meiner Sicht dürfte bei dem von Cortezi oben gezeigten Freilauf das Ritzelpaket den größen Eindringungsgrad(?) erreicht haben. Die Auflagefläche sollte jetzt nicht mehr auf die Blechkanten der Ritzel, sondern auch auf die dazwischen verpressten Abstandsringe verteilt werden.
Ansonsten - XT Ritzel verbauen, die mit dem durchgängigen Spacer.


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. Mai 2011)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Da es sich vermutlich um eine Sonderfertigung für Canyon handelt, wird man ablehnen, daß diese Laufradkombi mit den sonst von Mavic hergestellten Radsätzen verglichen werden können.


 
Sorry...aber das ist fadenscheinig und Humbug. Das Problem wird ausschlieslich durch die Materialpaarung Alu/Stahl verursacht. Es ändert nichts wenn Mavic die LRS für Canyon sonderanfertigt. Alufreilauf bleibt Alufreilauf und Stahlkasette bleibt Stahlkasette.


Beste Grüße


----------



## taucher_simon (6. Mai 2011)

Ich habe gerade mit canyon telefoniert. Ein sehr freundlicher und kompetenter Mitarbeiter meinte die Wahl auf deore fiel wegen den 36 Zähnen. Es gibt keine andere 9fach Kassette mit 36z. Die kassette und der Freilauf werden getauscht.

Passt alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (6. Mai 2011)

taucher_simon schrieb:


> Es gibt keine andere 9fach Kassette mit 36z....
> Passt alles!



Oh doch, Titan, aus der schönen Schweiz  Nino Finarello

Ist natürlich nicht das opt. Mat für den Alufreilauf, aber einfach nur geil.

OK, OT, aber das nur so nebenbei.....

hat auch ne eigene HP, hier ibäh:

http://cgi.ebay.de/BIG-RANGE-12-36-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item256379bdb5


----------



## taucher_simon (6. Mai 2011)

Haha das bezahlt Canyon bestimmt gerne....


----------



## damage0099 (6. Mai 2011)

hehe, klar  : Mir gings nur darum, daß es DOCH leichte 36er 9x gibt.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (6. Mai 2011)

taucher_simon schrieb:


> Darüber kann man sich streiten. Es geht einfach darum das zwei Systemkomponenten verbaut werden die sich einander einseitig zerstören und laut Herdteller nicht füreinander zugelassen werden. Die 15 mehr würde jeder bezahlen, aber im Nachhinein den Stress mit reklamation will keiner.



Natürlich richtig. Aber wie willst du denn die 15 Euro mehr in die schön aufgerundeten Preise 1499, 1799, 1999, 2599, etc einpreisen ohne selber auf Marge zu verzichten?  Oder auf den nächsten 100er aufrunden, klar..

Ne, ist doch schön dass Canyon sich bei dir kulant gezeigt hat. Haben sie bei mir damals auch getauscht, nachdem das kleinste Ritzel den Freilauf rund gemacht hat..  Und dennoch wird es weiter so zusammen gebaut.. Die Rekla-Quote scheint marginal zu sein.

Sonniges Wochenende!


----------



## gremlino (6. Mai 2011)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Und dennoch wird es weiter so zusammen gebaut.. Die Rekla-Quote scheint marginal zu sein.



Reibschluss höher als Formschluss, scheint ja in den meisten Fällen zu funktionieren.......... ich unterstelle Canyon jetzt mal nicht, das es bewusst so kalkuliert wird.

@taucher_simon: Bekommst du wieder Alufreilauf und Deore Kassette? Dann wird das Problem ja wieder auftauchen.......


----------



## Bikebmin (6. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> @taucher_simon: Bekommst du wieder Alufreilauf und Deore Kassette? Dann wird das Problem ja wieder auftauchen.......



Dachte ich mir auch beim Lesen. Da kannst Du auch die alte Kombi wieder zusammensetzen und weiter fahren, ohne Reparaturpause. Wie gesagt, schlimmer wird das wohl nicht werden.

Rein aus Interesse eine Frage an den Themenstarter:
Ist das wirklich nötig, bei einem so neuen Rad das Ritzelpaket zu demontieren um den Freilauf zu reinigen? Vor allem, was reinigt man da, was man nicht auch so bei ausgebautem Rad erreichen könnte?


----------



## Bikebmin (6. Mai 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Sorry...aber das ist fadenscheinig und Humbug. Das Problem wird ausschlieslich durch die Materialpaarung Alu/Stahl verursacht. Es ändert nichts wenn Mavic die LRS für Canyon sonderanfertigt. Alufreilauf bleibt Alufreilauf und Stahlkasette bleibt Stahlkasette.
> Beste Grüße



Sicherlich ist die Paarung Stahl auf Alu technisch nicht optimal. Passiert aber dauernd.

Ich zielte auf die Verantwortung für diese Kombi ab. Laufradhersteller Mavic (mit dem Hinweis auf Garantieverlust auf der HP) könnte diese Kombination selber zusammengeschraubt und an Canyon geliefert haben.
Es sei denn, die Ritzel werden doch erst bei Canyon auf die Laufradsätze montiert. Dann wäre tatsächlich Canyon in der Haftung. 

Im Automobilbereich bekommt man dann zu hören: "Das ist aktueller Stand der Technik".


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. Mai 2011)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich nötig, bei einem so neuen Rad das Ritzelpaket zu demontieren um den Freilauf zu reinigen? Vor allem, was reinigt man da, was man nicht auch so bei ausgebautem Rad erreichen könnte?


 

Man reiningt sich selbst von der Annahme, dass bei Canyon Leute sitzen die ihren Job mit Bedacht und Expertise machen! 

Besten Gruß


----------



## CrossX (6. Mai 2011)

Der Fehler ist aber garnicht so unüblich. So sieht mein Freilauf leider auch aus. War etwas erzürnt im Laden als ich es gesehen habe, der Verkäufer meinte aber das wäre nicht im geringsten Sicherheitsrelevant oder würde die Funktion beeinträchtigen. 
Ich hoffe jetzt mal das das so weit stimmt.


----------



## Bikebmin (6. Mai 2011)

Insgesamt sollte man das Problem wirklich nicht überbewerten. Das Ritzelpaket wird kaum komplett die Stege am Freilauf "durchfressen".

Das größte Problem wird die Demontage eines verschlissenen Ritzelpaketes sein, wenn sich dieses in den gebilteten Eindrücken an der Aufnahme auf dem Freilauf verkantet.

Ihr sollt fahren. Nicht putzen oder reparieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (6. Mai 2011)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Ich zielte auf die Verantwortung für diese Kombi ab. Laufradhersteller Mavic (mit dem Hinweis auf Garantieverlust auf der HP) könnte diese Kombination selber zusammengeschraubt und an Canyon geliefert haben.


mavic wird ja nicht die shimano-kasette draufschrauben, 
das macht der canyon-monteur.


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Mai 2011)

Wie schon gesagt wurde:

Das passiert wenn man billige Kassetten verwendet.
Daher am besten zur XT Kassette greifen.


----------



## flyingscot (6. Mai 2011)

Auch die XT oder XTR-Kassetten haben zwei einzelnen Ritzel und noch das Abschlussritzel.

Und diese beiden Einzelritzel fressen sich trotz des dort geringeren Drehmoments sichtbar in die Alu-Freiläufe. Aber bisher gab es bei mir dadurch gar keine Beeinträchtigungen, auch nicht bei der Demontage.


----------



## Bikebmin (7. Mai 2011)

Flyingscot,
das ist bei den aktuellen XT/XTR nicht mehr getrennt. Die sitzen alle auf einem Spyder.


----------



## flyingscot (7. Mai 2011)

Es ging aber um 9-fach...


----------



## Chicane (7. Mai 2011)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Flyingscot,
> das ist bei den aktuellen XT/XTR nicht mehr getrennt. Die sitzen alle auf einem Spyder.



Woher hast du das? Die CS-M771 10 (welche doch auch in der 2012er Gruppe verwendet wird) hat 2 Spyder mit jeweils 3 Ritzeln, die restlichen 4 sind auch einzeln.


----------



## Bikebmin (7. Mai 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Woher hast du das? Die CS-M771 10 (welche doch auch in der 2012er Gruppe verwendet wird) hat 2 Spyder mit jeweils 3 Ritzeln, die restlichen 4 sind auch einzeln.



Hi,
da hast Du vermutlich wirklich recht. In einem anderen Beitrag über die Kassette SLX wurde auch auch über XT und XTR gesprochen und auch Bilder gezeigt. Da hieß es, es wäre ein durchgehender Spyder. 
Bei der SLX sitzen nur die großen Ritzel auf dem Spyder, der Rest getrennt. Die habe ich bei mir jüngst gewechselt.

Nach Deinem Beitrag habe ich mir die Bilder nochmal genauer angesehen. Dabei habe ich jetzt auch gesehen, daß da nur die Ritzel auf dem Spyder gezeigt wurden. Also der Teil der Kassette ohne die kleinen Ritzel.

Sorry, hatte ich vorher nicht bemerkt und bin einem Irrtum unterlegen.


----------



## taucher_simon (13. Mai 2011)

Die XT-Kassette aufs Haus kam gestern an, der neue Freilauf folgt in Kürze.  Danke Canyon! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/xyxthumbs.gif


----------



## 19gerdi92 (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich habe das gleiche Problem. Werde mich morgen mal an Canyon wenden. Bekomm ich dann wieder die gleichen Teile. Weil dann geht ja alles widder von vorne los. Na ja einfach mal fragen. Ich berichte dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (17. Mai 2011)

Habe heute auch mal ne Sichtkontrolle am Freilauf gemacht und natürlich bot sich mir der gleiche Anblick. 
Schade, dass bei einem 3000 Euro Bike an solche Kleinigkeiten nicht gedacht wird. Nunja, habe direkt mal reklamiert und harre der Dinge die da kommen mögen. Wenn es dann auch so abläuft wie bei @taucher simon, kann man ja zufrieden sein.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Mai 2011)

Ist doch wurst wie das drunter aussieht. natürlich ist es nicht schön, aber die kassette wird nicht weiter in den freilauf eindringen. 

paarungen aus alu und stahl sind an der stelle sonst kein problem, man sollte nur fetten damit man keinen direkten kontakt hat der dann u.u. oxidiert.


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. Mai 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> paarungen aus alu und stahl sind an der stelle sonst kein problem, man sollte nur fetten damit man keinen direkten kontakt hat der dann u.u. oxidiert.


 

Ich habe keinerlei Idee woher du die Aussage bzgl. der Materialpaarung hernimmst. Ich vermute Du hast Maschinenbau an der Waldorfschule studiert! 

Besten Gruß


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Mai 2011)

die aussage nehme ich von canyon her und ich sehe dass mein stahlfreilauf keine probleme mit einem aluspyder hat 
professionell ist diese vorgehensweise natürlich nicht, aber an der stelle gibt es wie gesagt keine probleme. ich sehe auch keine probleme bei den hier gezeigten bildern. die funktion ist gewährleistet und etwaige sicherheitsbedenken gibt es auch nicht. insofern setzt der hund nen großen haufen auf euer problem.


----------



## taucher_simon (19. Mai 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ich habe keinerlei Idee woher du die Aussage bzgl. der Materialpaarung hernimmst. Ich vermute Du hast Maschinenbau an der Waldorfschule studiert!
> 
> Besten Gruß


----------



## gremlino (19. Mai 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> die aussage nehme ich von canyon her und ich sehe dass mein stahlfreilauf keine probleme mit einem aluspyder hat



das ist ja auch klar, überleg doch mal, der Aluspider liegt flächig an  da kann sich nichts einarbeiten........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (19. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube xTr3Me bezog sich in seiner Aussage eher auf eine mögliche galvanische Korrosion zwischen Metallen unterschiedlicher Elektronegativität als auf die plastische Verformung an den Kontaktflächen.


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. Mai 2011)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Ich glaube xTr3Me bezog sich in seiner Aussage eher auf eine mögliche galvanische Korrosion zwischen Metallen unterschiedlicher Elektronegativität als auf die plastische Verformung an den Kontaktflächen.


 
Ich bervorzuge die Abwesenheit sowohl der Korrosion als auch der ungewollt spanenden Bearbeitung des Freilaufs durch die Kassette.

Soll ich verraten wie das geht???

Stahl-Stahl: Ja!

Alu-Alu: Ja!

Stahl-Alu: Nein!

Alu-Stahl: Nein!

Beste Grüße


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. Mai 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> die aussage nehme ich von canyon her und ich sehe dass mein stahlfreilauf keine probleme mit einem aluspyder hat


 
Hallo...bitte lesen...dieser thread bezieht sich auf die anderherum lautende Materialpaarung!

Und wenn Prof. Dr.Ing Waldorf Canyon eine Unbedenklichkeitserklärung hier abgibt...dann wohl eher, dass *keine* Änderung der ausgelieferten Materialpaarungen für den Geldbeutel für Canyon unbedenklich ist.


Beste Grüße


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. Mai 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ich sehe dass mein stahlfreilauf keine probleme mit einem aluspyder hat
> an der stelle gibt es wie gesagt keine probleme. ich sehe auch keine probleme bei den hier gezeigten bildern.



Kann sein, kann auch nicht sein. Bei einem 3000 Euro Hobel bin ich für meinen Teil pingelig.

Wenn dabei noch ne Ersatzkassette und ein neuer Freilauf rumkommen, umso besser. 


xTr3Me schrieb:


> insofern setzt der hund nen großen haufen auf euer problem.


Einem geschenkten Gaul setzt mein Hund bestimmt keinen Haufen drauf.


----------



## Toolkid (19. Mai 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> ... Bei einem 3000 Euro Hobel bin ich für meinen Teil pingelig.
> ...


Vollkommen zu Recht.


----------



## BrotherMo (19. Mai 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> ...
> Und wenn Prof. Dr.Ing Waldorf Canyon ...


 
Hast du eigentlich ein Kindheitstrauma von deiner Zeit an der Waldorf-Schule oder was soll der Diss???


----------



## beckeru (19. Mai 2011)

Hi 

auf der Canyon HP ist aber folgendes gelistet:

BremsenAvid Elixir CR 




NabenMavic Crossmax SX 



ZahnkranzShimano Deore XT 11-34 



FelgenMavic Crossmax SX


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. Mai 2011)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich ein Kindheitstrauma von deiner Zeit an der Waldorf-Schule oder was soll der Diss???


 

Achtung offtopic:

Nein! Ich...jedoch...musste als kleines Kind auf dem Weg von der Schule immer an diesem Gebäude vorbei. Ich war außerordentlich verstört bis ins hohe Kindheitsalter, warum da kleine zottelige Menschchen um Insektennisthilfen rumwuseltem, andere komische tanzartig zuckende Bewegungen machten (Später erklärte man mir das sei Eurethmie...oder so ähnlich...und die würden ihre Namen tanzen (bis heute hat sich mir der Sinn und Zweck dieser Übung nicht vollständig erschlossen) und spätestens als ich mitbekam, dass einem Walddorfschüler aus Mangel an Benotung die Möglichkeit einer Zeugnisbelohnung ihrer liebenden Eltern entzogen wurde, habe ich so etwas wie sanftes kindliches Mitleid entwickelt.

Traumatisch war das alles nicht...oder ich bin darüber hinweg gekommen...weiß ich nicht...können ja mal die Nisthilfen fragen...


----------



## BrotherMo (19. Mai 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Achtung offtopic:
> 
> Nein! Ich...jedoch...musste als kleines Kind auf dem Weg von der Schule immer an diesem Gebäude vorbei. Ich war außerordentlich verstört bis ins hohe Kindheitsalter, warum da kleine zottelige Menschchen um Insektennisthilfen rumwuseltem, andere komische tanzartig zuckende Bewegungen machten (Später erklärte man mir das sei Eurethmie...oder so ähnlich...und die würden ihre Namen tanzen (bis heute hat sich mir der Sinn und Zweck dieser Übung nicht vollständig erschlossen) und spätestens als ich mitbekam, dass einem Walddorfschüler aus Mangel an Benotung die Möglichkeit einer Zeugnisbelohnung ihrer liebenden Eltern entzogen wurde, habe ich so etwas wie sanftes kindliches Mitleid entwickelt.
> 
> Traumatisch war das alles nicht...oder ich bin darüber hinweg gekommen...weiß ich nicht...können ja mal die Nisthilfen fragen...


 
Also doch ein Kindheits-Trauma....


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Mai 2011)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Ich glaube xTr3Me bezog sich in seiner Aussage eher auf eine mÃ¶gliche galvanische Korrosion zwischen Metallen unterschiedlicher ElektronegativitÃ¤t als auf die plastische Verformung an den KontaktflÃ¤chen.


 
so wars gedacht, aber ich meinte auch, dass es mir vÃ¶llig wurst wÃ¤re, wenn sich der stahl ein bisl in den freilauf einarbeitet, solange funktion und sicherhheit gewÃ¤hrleistet ist.



> Kann sein, kann auch nicht sein. Bei einem 3000 Euro Hobel bin ich fÃ¼r meinen Teil pingelig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok bei 3000â¬ hast du auch irgendwo recht, ich wÃ¼rde mich aber trotzdem lieber aufs Bike setzen und fahren anstatt mich darÃ¼ber aufzuregen. viel schlimmer finde ich da meine schlechte fox talas 32 die alle 150km gewartet werden will um die maximale leistung zu bringen..

ist die ersatzkassette und der neue freilauf dann wenigstens aus dem gleichen material?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19gerdi92 (19. Mai 2011)

1. Bei einem 3000 Fahrrad sollte eine vernünftige und überlegte Zusammenstellung schon dinnen sein.
2. Es ist und bleibt eine Beschädigung die Verkaufswert beeinflussen kann.
3. Vielleicht wird nicht die Funktion im normalen gebrauch beeinflusst wechselt man aber die Kassette kann eine Verklemmung auftreten oder sich das neue ritzel lässt sich nicht draufstecken, läuft schief oder lässt sich nicht fest anziehen (locker)
4. Es ist auch ein Produktionsfehler wenn der Lack abplatzt oder Kratzer durch falsche Bereifung entstehen.
Es beeinträchtigt zwar nicht sofort die Funktionalität kann auf dauer aber zu einem Problem werden. 

Achtung Anhang zu Waldorf-Schulen:
1. Auf den Schulen wir Kindern beigebracht ohne Notendruck zu lernen. Das heißt was den Eltern schon nicht gelungen ist, den Kindern zu zeigen was leben bedeutet (und man hat viel Stress) in der Schule noch weiter zu führen. Ein häufiges späteres versagen an Schulen an denen Noten gegeben werden ist die Folge. Was es mit dem Getanze auf sich hat? Keine Ahnung. 

Danke


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. Mai 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ich würde mich aber trotzdem lieber aufs Bike setzen und fahren anstatt mich darüber aufzuregen.



Ich war heute ausgiebigst mit meinem Bike unterwegs. Schee war's!

Aufregen tu ich mich wegen so was ja gar nicht, da gibt es Schlimmeres/Wichtigeres. Aber Garantiefall ist halt Garantiefall. Warum sollte ich diesbezüglich auf irgendwelche Ansprüche verzichten, nur weil mir kein unmittelbarer Schaden droht?

Canyon hat übrigens binnen 36 Stunden reagiert und ich werde Freilauf und Kassette zugeschickt bekommen. Für diesen Service gibt es schon mal einen ! Kann dann ja mal berichten wegen der Materialien.

@xtr3me: Viel Glück mit Deiner Gabel! DAS würde mich in der Tat etwas ärgern.


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Mai 2011)

Update: 
Freilauf und XT-Kassette wurden mir innerhalb kürzester Zeit zugeschickt, kostenlos und ohne Gemecker versteht sich.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem oftmals gescholtenen Service von Canyon!!!


----------

